# Longines Chrono. Copy or Fake?



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. I recently came across this "Birth" watch but was hesitant. I had a doubt about its authenticity . I have come across a few websites that sell very good copies of prestige watches. Your thoughts would be apprieciated. Than you.

Cheers


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Can't see anything worrying there but I'm no expert - what's your concern?


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

I tried to find a matching dial for this period without success and the quality of the metal in the movement seemed poor but perhaps I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks spot on to me google Longines 30ch to see a few of them


----------

